# Randlos-Drucker gesucht.

## V10lator

Hi,

Ich suche einen (Tintenstrahl)drucker der DIN A4 randlos drucken kann (ohne Toleranzrand), ein gutes Ergebnis liefert und von Linux perfekt unterstützt wird (vor allem die randlos Option). Die Druckgeschwindigkeit sollte annehmbar sein, high-speed ist jedoch nicht zwingend erforderlich.

Obwohl der Preis eher zweitrangig ist gilt natürlich: Je günstiger desto besser.

Ich freue mich schon auf zahlreiche Tipps,

Thomas

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Guck dir mal net-print/hplip und die HP Deskjet 900 Serie oder die HP Photosmarts an.

Ich denk mal du willst Foto drucken oder?

Sebastian

----------

## V10lator

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Ich denk mal du willst Foto drucken oder?

 

Nicht primär.

Es geht hauptsächlich um Dokumente, diese enthalten aber auch oft Farben und sollten möglichst originalgetreu gedruckt werden. Natürlich werden ab und an auch mal Grafiken und Fotos gedruckt.

----------

## cryptosteve

Also, ich habe einen HP PhotoSmart C7180 mit hplip und der hat noch nie einen wirklich randlosen (Foto-)Druck hinbekommen.

----------

